# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Nerve twitches

## mummaof2

I've been having nerve twitching happening since just before Christmas. I started taking Lovan 20 about 4 months ago and I was hoping the twitching would subside but it hasn't. I've had a nerve conduction study done which was normal.

I only notice it when I sit down to watch tv or relax, do not notice it when I'm out and about. It's happening randomly anywhere on my body. I'm paranoid about a brain tumor or Parkinson's. 

Anyone else have this happen and what did you do to stop it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

What part of your body is doing the twitching?

Sitting or laying on a nerve can cause a twitch, which is common and normal.

----------


## fetisha

I'm not sure this was the same thing I went through also but I remember getting something like nerve twitching when I stop taking my medication cold turkey, it freaked me out at first.

----------


## Lunaire

> I've been having nerve twitching happening since just before Christmas. I started taking Lovan 20 about 4 months ago and I was hoping the twitching would subside but it hasn't. I've had a nerve conduction study done which was normal.
> 
> I only notice it when I sit down to watch tv or relax, do not notice it when I'm out and about. It's happening randomly anywhere on my body. I'm paranoid about a brain tumor or Parkinson's. 
> 
> Anyone else have this happen and what did you do to stop it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How has this been going for you? Were you ever able to determine a root cause?

----------


## PinkButterfly

Twitches drive me batty I have them in my eyelids my lips my back but I do have a bad back I have muscles that twitch all over really so I am thinking for me its anxiety and could be for you also and stress will cause twitching.

----------

